# Prop Suggestion for Suzuki 60



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Jack Foreman prop. Got a heavy cup 3 blade on the same engine BT Mosquito. Runs exactly as you described above. I hear he also make the same prop in what he calls a "light cup" version.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

scb13


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s no such thing as a motor that can’t handle a 4 blade. It’s the pitch, diameter and cup that makes a prop make more resistance which calls for more power fron the motor. You could run a 6 blade with that motor, it would just need less pitch, cup, diameter or a combination of the three. IMO you need a new prop guy if he’s telling you nonsense like that.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback/insight guys, I appreciate the help with this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LALostmen said:


> Thanks for the feedback/insight guys, I appreciate the help with this.


What custom props did you try? A good prop shop that does true custom propsmithing would tweak it and make it right. What are you having problems with? Speed, holeshot, cavitation or all the above?
I’d call Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller and be done. He’s elderly and hard to get on the phone but forgot more about props than most guys know.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

The original prop was a modified powertech 3 blade. It had great top cruising speed (upper 20s) for our purposes but would cavitate from a dead stop and you really had to feather the throttle to get it on plane. This was an issue for us because we need good holeshot to get out of skinny redfish ponds here in south louisiana, and we were willing to give up some top end speed.

The local prop shop came highly recommended but it's become apparent after we used him that he's more knowledgeable with bass boats and mudboat setups. He ordered us a different powertech 3 blade and customized it himself. This prop has decent enough holeshot but we've lost at least 10 mph (cruising @ 20-22 mph at 4500 rpm) on the top end and in any kind of decent chop, the prop will blow out and the rpms will suddenly jump from 4500 rpm to 5500 rpm without any change to the throttle. I checked with the prop shop that did the work but their response is that they're too busy at the moment and to check back in a few months. At this point, I'm ready to eat this as a $400 lesson learned and be done with it.

I'll be sure to give Jack a call - thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LALostmen said:


> The original prop was a modified powertech 3 blade. It had great top cruising speed (upper 20s) for our purposes but would cavitate from a dead stop and you really had to feather the throttle to get it on plane. This was an issue for us because we need good holeshot to get out of skinny redfish ponds here in south louisiana, and we were willing to give up some top end speed.
> 
> The local prop shop came highly recommended but it's become apparent after we used him that he's more knowledgeable with bass boats and mudboat setups. He ordered us a different powertech 3 blade and customized it himself. This prop has decent enough holeshot but we've lost at least 10 mph (cruising @ 20-22 mph at 4500 rpm) on the top end and in any kind of decent chop, the prop will blow out and the rpms will suddenly jump from 4500 rpm to 5500 rpm without any change to the throttle. I checked with the prop shop that did the work but their response is that they're too busy at the moment and to check back in a few months. At this point, I'm ready to eat this as a $400 lesson learned and be done with it.
> 
> I'll be sure to give Jack a call - thanks.


Jack designed some of Powertechs shelf props and sometimes uses Powertechs as a starting point for his custom props or builds them from scratch. Mine has about 100 hours of skinny running and looks new still. Very thick blades, excellent cup and just a badass prop. Jack is the man when it comes to shallow water props and also bigger bay boat props.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My Maverick running clean jacked and trimmed with the Foreman 3 blade in the previous post:


----------

